# Missouri Regional Match



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey there, anyone in the Missouri are interested in some kind of a regional match? Cheers, Piney Creek


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

In the meantime , check out the Midwest slingshot tournament in Lafayette Indiana in July .


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

I would love to be able to make it to Layfaette for the Midwest Tournament, but at my age a 7-8 hour drive is out of the question. I live in western Missouri and thought there may be interest in a smaller size local/regional match for shooters in the Kansas City area. It looks like not.

Best of luck with this years Midwest Shoot, I did'nt mean to cast any dispersion on your asparagus. Regards, Piney Creek


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

That sounds like fun! I am quite inexperienced overall, but this still sounds like a great idea.


----------

